# Space Marinee Life Questions



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, thanks for even taking the time to consider this humble forum of mine. Anyways I was wondering whether Space Marines could take off their armor to sleep eat and do other things. Also , awkward question, can a space marine use the bathroom in his suit. There is much of talk of them eating in drinking but none of them going to the bathroom. Thanks


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Space Marines can take off their armour. I recall a story in which a Relictor is walking around in a robe. In the Horus Heresy books they are out of armour a fair bit but that was the Horus Heresy.

The bathroom question is a interesting one. I always assumed that SM's managed to abosrb everything into the blood stream and therefore didn't need too. I'm probably wrong however.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

One thing I always wondered about, and that my sister brought up again last night is: Can marines reproduce?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope. I imagine that all the required organs get removed during the creation process.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Really? So Space Marines are not actually men? I always imagined there were Space marine groupies and shit, haha.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably not in that aspect no, they arn't "men". Also they have been genetically modified so even if they did have the required equipment and it worked on a genetic level nothing would happen.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh ya definitely. The horus heresy series show the humanity behind space marines. Also, they are technically men, but if war stopped and they were to go out then they would go out with women just as much as men. Though i think that their hormones and err special "organs" can't be just removed, i do think it can be disciplined out of them. 

If a space marine eats (which he does) then there is waste in it (unless its those protein shakes they sometimes have in absence of real food)and therefore must be purged from the body in some manner. The liver does that, separating the waste and sending it to the intestines which then lead to your rectum and crap it out. I have a theory that space marines might pee in their sweat. In "Horus Rising" Ignace Karkasy remarked that space marines stunk really badly and went on to make a short poem about just that. It might also be that space marines are badly constipated and cannot use the WC until taking laxitive pills. Just some ramblings of course. 

On a final thought, space marines certainly cannot relieve themselves during battle for that would be quite unmanly. So i believe they can relieve themselves whenever they feel like it. Sort of like how they "sleep" while keeping combat alertness.


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Check out "Dead Sky, Black Sun" it has a part in it where Uriel Ventris is thinking about how his power armor would process his body waste into potable water and a tasteless nutrient paste. (Basicly he's drinkin' piss and eating crapuke:uke:uke As for the reproductive side I cant't remember where but I could swear I saw a story with a Space Marine who had a great grandfather that was also a Space Marine. So that might answer that question.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

That could just mean that his great grandfather knocked someone up before he got recruited, and that his great grandson also made the cut.

I'd like to think that marines still have the capacity to have children, but given their lifestype, they just don't have the chance.
If I were approached to become a marine, that would be my first question, and if they said no, then I'd give them the finger and go ask Fabius Bile if he could make me a marine while still remaining "intact".


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Marines can remove their suits. Marine suits do reprocess waste into food/water. During marine implantation there is no mention of removing and sexual organs. But remember marine candidates are chosen very young. The psychological stuff could block out any sexual desires, like a mind lock or something. So they have the equipment, just not the urge.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, so they still have the "gear" ... do you think it is also enhanced proportionately to the rest of the marine, or do you think it stays the way it was?


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

The hormones must make it grow proportionally, I imagine much of the hormones are testosterone based to make him grow so big, but not steroids because that would make him deteriorate over time. I don't think you'd have a 8 foot tall marine with a 5-6 inch wang, he'd be hung like a horse, and be able to use that as an alternate power weapon if his arms are broken. Wang Attack - S6 CCW I10 A2


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I think marines can have sex but they don't want to because of psychological hypnotism and stuff like that. If marines didn't have the "gear" then joining chaos and worshiping slaaneesh would be completely pointless. Also, I remember reading a story somewhere about Kharn the betrayer being tempted by a Slaaneeshi demon and having a flashback to his loyalist days when he was surrounded by women and was eating banquets of food during the time he wasn't fighting. Why would women be atracted to him if he didn't have the "gear"?


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

“getting it on” is a hormonal thing males and females subconsciously pick up on each others hormone levels. Thus many women feel like getting freaky with space marines because their hormone levels are like OMG off the chart. Where as normal woman’s hormone levels, probably don’t even register with space marines. Thus no attraction, thus no freaky time


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

wow, lol. i laughed at just about every comment i read. yes, marines do eat. yes, they can take off their armor. no clue about the bathroom. no clue about the reproduction. apart from everybody else has said they could have had that thing done to them where theres no sperm but still can make semen (cant remember what its called) so hes shootin "blanks" and therefore cant have kids. yes they do sleep, but are completely aware of their surroundings giving the misconeption of that they never sleep. Nathaniel Garro explains it in _Flight of the Einstein_. also i think i remember reading somewhere that sex and stuff is severely frowned upon. like "if you have sex you gotta sit and watch everyone else fight for the next 1k years cause you couldnt keep you equipment in check" and so they are like OMG NO and are like FUCK WOMEN!!!!


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

i heard somwere that marines can do stuff like that and that its not against the rules but the codex frowns upon it. if so you would probally only see that stuff happen in chapters that dont folow the codex.

no happy time for the ultramarines lol


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That's because the Ultrabeakies are boring and no one likes them except for Imperator-Titan sized gamer nerds. 

Yes, Space Marines can reproduce, but the psycho-conditioning that makes them NOT go crazy during their surgeries also involves mind-locks and psychoactive indocrination. They simply don't _want[/t] to.

Of course, this opens up the possibilities that those locks can be broken..

And I have a pirate SM army in the works...

-Dirge_


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Since this has gone to sex. I think that if SLaanesh had an application form for slaanesh lords it would say: "#1 reason why you want this job!" And then the answer: "SEX SLAVES XOXOXOXO"

I mean why else? "YAY i got my first unit of orally retarded space marines under control." 


And you know what? I bet that all chapters that are old fashioned or do nto listen to the codex (everyone except Ultras, IF or DA) will have sex at least once or twice when they are exceeedingly bored and run out of bad poetry to read and exhausted the practice cages, they must have gone freaky. Im thinkin the KHAN. Some asian-american dude who is like the old mongolian warlords. he has got to have concubines.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

yes they can take their armour off and yes they take craps and piss and no i would imagine hey cannot reproduce however they still have all their "manly" parts...


----------



## Vilhelmus (Mar 22, 2008)

I believe I read that marines cannot reproduce, as their DNA is vitally altered as to be incompatible with normal human DNA. And yes, as mentioned, they would not have the urge. Probably for the benefit of women. If their tackle increased in size with the rest of their body, that would be downright lethal. 

They can definitely remove their armour, they only wear it for special ceremonies and of course, battle. Many novels show space marines out of armour.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

They can take off the armour cos if it needs repairing they have 2 take it off, 2nd Blood angel book, and some like not wearing it, the libby guy for the deathwatch in Warriors Brood, but from what i've read most prefer 2 keep it on as much as possible cos it inhances them physical and its like a second skin for them.


----------



## RobouteGuilliman (Mar 11, 2008)

GENE-SEED AND ZYGOTES
There are 19 varieties of gene-seed corresponding to the 19 different superhuman organs that are surgically implanted into a Space Marine.

Most Chapters have existed for thousands of years. During that time, gene-seed belonging to some Chapters has mutated. This has resulted in changes in the exact nature of the artificially cultured organs. Such changes may sometimes make an implant useless. In other circumstances, changes in an organ might reduce its effectiveness or cause strange new effects. Whatever the result, it will affect the entire Chapter – all Space Marines belonging to a Chapter share implants cultured from the same original gene-seed.

As well as mutant implants, many Chapters have lost one or more types of gene-seed due to accident, genetic failure, or some other cause. Very few Chapters therefore possess all 19 implants. All possess the carapace implant (phase 19). It is this implant which marks a Space Marine for what he is, irrespective of other implants, training, or psycho-surgery.

IMPLANTS
The 19 organs created by the ancient technicians of the Emperor are described below. Each of these organs is extremely complicated. Because many of the organs only work properly when another organ is present, the removal or mutation of one organ may affect the exact functioning of the others. For these reasons, implants must be constantly monitored, and many Space Marines have to undergo corrective surgery or chemotherapy to rebalance their metabolism.

Phase 1 – Secondary Heart. The simplest and most self-sufficient implant. The secondary heart is capable of boosting the blood supply or maintaining full life functions even with the destruction of the recipient's original heart. The Phase 1 implant enables Space Marines to survive low-oxygen concentrations and traumatic injury.

Phase 2 – Ossmodula. This is a tubular shaped organ whose small size belies its complex structure. The ossmodula monitors and secretes hormones affecting epiphiseal fusion and ossification of the skeleton. At the same time, the specially engineered hormones encourage the forming bones to absorb ceramic-based chemicals administered in the Space Marine's diet. Two years after implantation, the ossmodula will have caused considerable strengthening of the long-bones, extreme ossification of the chest cavity (caused by growth of the ribs forming a solid mass of inter-laced bone plates), and a general increase in the size of the recipient's skeleton.

Phase 3 – Biscopea. This organ is implanted into the chest cavity. It is small, roughly spherical, and like the ossmodula, its primary action is hormonal. The presence of the biscopea stimulates muscle growth throughout the body.

Phase 4 – Haemastamen. This tiny organ is implanted into a main blood vessel. The haemastamen serves two purposes. It monitors and to some degree controls the Phase 2 and 3 implants. The organ also alters the constituent make-up of the recipient's blood. As a result, Space Marine blood is considerably more efficient than ordinary human blood, as it has to be when you consider the extra biological hardware a Space Marine carries inside him!

Phase 5 – Larraman's Organ. This is a liver-shaped, dark, fleshy organ about the size of a golf ball. It is implanted into the chest cavity along with a complicated array of blood vessels. The organ generates and stores special 'Larraman cells'. If the recipient is wounded, these cells are released into the blood stream. They latch onto leucocytes in the blood and are transported to the site of a wound. Once in contact with air, the Larraman cells form a skin substitute of instant scar tissue, staunching the flow of blood and protecting any exposed wound area.

Phase 6 – Catalepsean Node. This brain implant is usually inserted into the back of the skull via a hole drilled into the occipital bone. The pea-sized organ influences the circadian rhythms of sleep and the body's response to sleep deprivation. Normally, a Space Marine sleeps like any normal man, but if deprived of sleep, the catalepsean node 'cuts in'. A man implanted with the node is capable of sleeping and remaining awake at the same time by 'switching off' areas of the brain sequentially. This process cannot replace normal sleep entirely, but increases a Space Marine's survivability by allowing awareness of the environment while resting.

Phase 7 – Preomnor. The preomnor is a large implant that fits into the chest cavity. It is a predigestive stomach which allows the Space Marine to eat a variety of otherwise poisonous or indigestible materials. No actual digestion takes place in the preomnor. Individual sensory tubes assess potential poisons and neutralize them or, where necessary, isolate the preomnor from the rest of the digestive tract.

Phase 8 – Omophagea. This complicated implant becomes part of the brain but is actually situated within the spinal cord between the cervical and thoracic vertebrae. Four nerve sheaths called neuroclea are implanted between the spine and the preomnoral stomach wall. The omophagea is designed to absorb genetic material generated in animal tissue as a function of memory, experience, or innate ability. Thus, the Space Marine has an unusual survival trait. He can actually learn by eating. If a Space Marine eats a part of a creature, he will absorb some of the memories of that creature, which can be very useful in an alien environment. Incidentally, it is the presence of this organ that has created the various flesh eating and blood drinking rituals for which many Chapters are known, as well as giving the names to Chapters such as the Blood Drinkers, Flesh Tearers, etc.

Phase 9 – Multi-lung. This is another large implant. The multi-lung, or 'third' lung, is a tubular grey organ. Blood is pumped through the organ via connecting vessels grafted onto the recipient's pulmonary system. Atmosphere is taken in by means of a sphincter located in the trachea. In toxic atmospheres, an associated sphincter muscle closes the trachea and restricts normal breathing, thus protecting the lungs. The multi-lung is able to absorb oxygen from poorly oxygenated or poisonous air. Most importantly, it is able to do so without suffering damage thanks to its own efficient toxin dispersal, neutralization, and regeneration systems.

Phase 10 – Occulobe. This small slug-like organ sits at the base of the brain. It provides the hormonal and genetic stimuli that enable a Space Marine's eyes to respond to optic-therapy. The occulobe does not itself improve a Space Marine's eyesight, but it allows technicians to make adjustments to the growth patterns of the eye and the light-receptive retinal cells. An adult Space Marine has far better eyesight than a normal human and can see in low light conditions almost as well as in daylight.

Phase 11 – Lyman's Ear. This organ enables a Space Marine to enhance consciously and even filter certain types of background noise. Not only is hearing improved, but a Space Marine cannot become dizzy or nauseous as a result of extreme disorientation. Lyman's ear is externally indistinguishable from a normal human ear.

Phase 12 – Sus-an Membrane. This flat, circular organ is implanted over the top of the exposed brain. It then grows into the brain tissue until completely merged. The organ is ineffective without subsequent chemical therapy and training. However, a properly tutored Space Marine may then enter into a state of suspended animation. Doing so may be a conscious action or may happen automatically in the event of extreme physical trauma. In this condition, a Space Marine may survive for many years, even if bearing otherwise fatal injuries. Only appropriate chemical therapy and auto-suggestion can revive a Space Marine from this state – a Space Marine cannot revive himself. The longest known period of deanimation followed by successful reanimation is 567 years in the case of brother Silas Err of the Dark Angels (d.321 M.37).

Phase 13 – Melanochrome or Melanochromic Organ. This organ is hemispherical and black. It functions in an indirect and extremely complicated manner. It monitors radiation levels and types bombarding the skin, and if necessary, sets off chemical reactions to darken the skin to protect it from ultraviolet exposure. It also provides limited protection from other forms of radiation. Differing melanochrome organ gene-seed from Chapter to Chapter leads to variations in skin and hair color, and in some Chapters all of the Space Marines may have identical coloration, such as is found in the albino warriors of the Death Specters Chapter.

Phase 14 – Oolitic Kidney. This red-brown and heart shaped organ improves and modifies the Space Marine's circulatory system enabling other implants to function effectively. The oolitic kidney also filters blood extremely efficiently and quickly. The secondary heart and oolitic kidney are able to act together, performing an emergency detoxification program in which the Space Marine is rendered unconscious as his blood is circulated at high speed. This function enables a Space Marine to survive poisons and gases that are otherwise too much for even the multi-lung to cope with.

Phase 15 – Neuroglottis. Although the preomnor protects a Space Marine from digesting anything too deadly, the neuroglottis enables him to assess a potential food by taste. The organ is implanted into the back of the mouth. By chewing or simply by tasting, a Space Marine can detect a wide variety of natural poisons, some chemicals and even the distinctive odors of some creatures. To some degree, a Space Marine is also able to track a target by taste alone.

Phase 16 – Mucranoid. This small organ is implanted in the lower intestine where its hormonal secretions are absorbed by the colon. These secretions initiate a modification of the sweat glands. This modification normally makes no difference to the Space Marine until activated by appropriate chemotherapy. As a result of this treatment, the Space Marine sweats an oily, naturally cleansing substance that coats the skin. This protects the Space Marine against extremes of temperature and even offers a slight degree of protection in vacuum. Mucranoid chemotherapy is standard procedure on long space voyages and when fighting in vacuum or near vacuum.

Phase 17 – Betcher's Gland. Two of these identical glands are implanted, either into the lower lip, alongside the salivary glands or into the hard palette. Betcher's glands work in a similar way to the poison gland of venomous reptiles by synthesizing and storing deadly poison. Space Marines are rendered immune to this poison by virtue of the gland's presence. The gland allows the Space Marine to spit a blinding contact poison. The poison is also corrosive. A Space Marine imprisoned behind iron bars could easily chew his way out given a few hours.

Phase 18 – Progenoids. There are two of these glands, one situated in the neck, the other deep within the chest cavity. These glands are important to the survival of the Space Marine's Chapter. Each organ grows within the Space Marine, absorbing hormonal stimuli and genetic material from the other implants. After 5 years, the neck gland is mature and ready for removal. After 10 years, the chest gland becomes mature and is also ready for removal. A gland may be removed any time after it has matured. These glands represent a Chapter's only source of gene-seed. When mature, each gland contains a single gene-seed corresponding to each zygote implanted into the recipient Space Marine. Once removed by surgery, the progenoid must be carefully prepared, its individual gene-seeds checked for mutation, and sound gene-seeds stored. Gene-seeds can be stored indefinitely under suitable conditions.

Phase 19 – Black Carapace. This is the last and the most distinctive implant. It looks like a film of black plastic when it's growing in the tanks. This is removed from its culture-solution and cut into sheets which are implanted directly beneath the skin of the Space Marine's torso. Within a few hours, the tissue expands, hardens on the outside, and sends invasive neural bundles deep inside the Space Marine. After several months, the carapace will have fully matured, and the recipient is then fitted with neural sensors and transfusion points cut into the hardened carapace. These artificial 'plug-in' points mesh with features integral to the powered armor, such as the monitoring, medicinal, and maintenance units. Without the benefit of a black carapace, a Space Marine's armor is relatively useless.

RECRUITMENT AND INITIATION
The various implants cause vital changes in a Space Marine's physique and mental state. Many of these changes are controlled by natural hormonal secretions and growth patterns. Implants may not prove effective, or may not become fully functional, if they are carried out once the recipient has reached certain stages of natural development. It is therefore inevitable that recruits must be reasonably young. Tissue compatibility is also essential, otherwise organs may fail to develop properly.

The third consideration is mental suitability. The catalepsean node, occulobe, and sus-an membrane will only develop to a useable condition under the stimulus of hypnotic-suggestion. A recruit must therefore be susceptible to this particular treatment.

These considerations mean that only a small proportion of people can become Space Marines. They must be male because zygotes are keyed to male hormones and tissue types, hence the need for tissue compatibility tests and psychological screening. If these tests prove successful, a candidate becomes a neophyte. With the completion of organ implantation and attendant chemical and hypnotic training, the subject becomes an initiate. An initiate receives training before joining the ranks as a full brother. A Space Marine usually joins the ranks between the ages of 16-18, but such are the hormonal changes induced by the process of creating a Space Marine that recruits are physically fully grown before then. Pressures during wartime may accelerate the process.

There is no mention of any organs being extracted.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've seen that text before, all copied off the GW website isn't it? Still is a good insight into Marines, but I have to ask, whose bright idea was it to let them spit acid? It's probably so they have a decent excuse for not wearing their helmets I suppose.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

so does this settle it....lol?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

regarding the reproduction bit, Vilhelmus was right methinks, they _can_ have sex, but they have an extra chromosome or something, and so they never create a viable embryo. 0_o


----------



## RobouteGuilliman (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, its copied from their site, I should have included a link. My bad. I also believe part of their hypnotherapy is to subliminally suggest there is nothing else to their existence than to serve the Emperor. Trivial desires and appetites are no longer applicable, allowing them to fight war after war, and spend endless years on expeditions with little effect on moral.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

iv always thought of it as they could if they wanted to but due to the intense psycho indoctrination they go through they just dont feel the need. early rogue trader books basically said that space marines were essentially psychotic before they joined the marines and that only the most unhinged and resilient made it through the surgery and training, so after all that how much nookie would anyone be after? as for the other bodily functions id guess they are much the same as normal mortals. the older books said a space marine could eat anything and even hinted at cannibalism during desperate times. i hope this helps!


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

Great work it is awesome can't wait for some more


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

If you read the books based upon Ragner Blackmane it mentions he has a very "un-space marine attraction" to an Inquisitor he serves with as a Blood Claw, so the indoctrination doesn't always work.


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah it turns out alot of marines have a thing for the female inquisitors, hell even garviel loken did but he was attracted to the remembrancer i think


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

On this topic,iv often thought what do chaos marines do when their not fighting,some if not most are sealed inside there armour,so when they are travelling from battle to battle do they just remain stationary like robots how do they pass the time,do they bake,read a good book,make jello:laugh:


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Bile: God damnit Abaddon, I wanted Blackcurrent jello!
*Abaddon hits bile*
Abaddon: Shut up and eat your dinner or you aren't getting desert


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

GoRy said:


> Bile: God damnit Abaddon, I wanted Blackcurrent jello!
> *Abaddon hits bile*
> Abaddon: Shut up and eat your dinner or you aren't getting desert i love it,im visualiseing abaddon with an apron on and fabius in a high chair :laugh:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

They go back to the EoT and torment the unfortunate enough to be captured by them alive. Gladiatoral games are quite popular. Sacrifices, and wars between the Legions keep them occupied. Pretty much, whenever they run out of people to torture, they go and pillage someplace and get new slaves!

Although on certain warm spring nights, they all band together and roast marshmallows and sing campfire songs over a smoldering pile of dead Space Marines.

-Dirge


----------

